# Gas meter



## ICE (Nov 3, 2013)

The Gas Company is making them move the meter.  A room addition was built between the house and garage.  The Gas Company might be concerned about a flaming dryer vent draped over their meter.





The only permit was a plumbing permit for a gas line.  The only reason they got that permit is because the Gas Company won't give them service unless we say okay.  Our policy is live and let live so I ignored the addition.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 4, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> The Gas Company is making them move the meter.  A room addition was built between the house and garage.  The Gas Company might be concerned about a flaming dryer vent draped over their meter.
> 
> 
> 
> The only permit was a plumbing permit for a gas line.  The only reason they got that permit is because the Gas Company won't give them service unless we say okay.  Our policy is live and let live so I ignored the addition.


Two issues would be the meter vent termination, and the piping now is under ground beneath building.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 4, 2013)

If I remember correctly in another post, you were directed to start leaving people alone.  This is why you have so many photos.  Your area suffered from poor, selective code enforcement and it looks like it is about to go backwards again.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 4, 2013)

Heat transfer, heat up your gas before it enters the building....

Did they tell you it was that way before the bought the home?


----------



## ICE (Nov 4, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly in another post, you were directed to start leaving people alone.  This is why you have so many photos.  Your area suffered from poor, selective code enforcement and it looks like it is about to go backwards again.


It has a lot to do with the office manager.  I have had eight in sixteen years.  Some understand that I am riding herd on a bunch of bandits.  Some don't.  The current manager is a civil engineer that has zero knowledge about MEP.  On top of that there are to be no waves and the contractors know more than we do..... It is after all, their trade.


----------



## ICE (Nov 4, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Did they tell you it was that way before the bought the home?


I didn't ask and they didn't tell.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 4, 2013)

So basically an office manager has the legal authority to override the codes?  Was the directive put in writing?

If we don't push back, we are part of the problem.  Ask for a directive in writing.  I thought CA has a statewide code.


----------



## ICE (Nov 4, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> So basically an office manager has the legal authority to override the codes?


That is correct.


----------



## MikeC (Nov 12, 2013)

Is that transition duct listed and labeled in accordance with UL 2158A?


----------



## RJJ (Nov 12, 2013)

Then it is about time to get some grit! When someone dies it will be to late.


----------



## JPohling (Nov 12, 2013)

Ice,  What jurisdiction are you in?  I need to start flipping homes..............


----------



## MikeC (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh, and I just noticed, no jumper on the water heater


----------



## ICE (Nov 13, 2013)

MikeC said:
			
		

> Oh, and I just noticed, no jumper on the water heater


Good eye Mike.  It was a requirement at the time that this was done.

I don't see any screws holding the vent to the draft hood either.


----------

